# plywood edge screwing



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

In the past I have had success screwing into the edge of plywood as long as i predrilled first and it was also glued.
I have seen some people say it works if you take care and others say that it never works.
I have a project now where I'm needing to attach a piano hinge to the edge of plywood. I'm thinking that seeing as there wil be about 10 screws across 70cms, then it will probably be ok because there won't be much force on the hinge.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have never liked end screwing plywood nor MDF. I am sure some have had sucess doing so and there may be a trick to it that I am not familure with. Any chance you could glue a hardwood trim piece on it to screw to, or use a hinge that could mount to the side of the plywood?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Gav

I've never had any problems screwing into ply so long as you have noted, pre drill first. Now, screwing into MDF, this is something totally different. MDF doesn't really screws that well. Ply, you can get away with it and still have the strength needed. I should note, this also depends upon what type of ply you're using. Birch, cabinet grade, you know, the good stuff , there aren't issues with it. The cheaper grades, have voids and this is where you'll run into trouble. Remember, ply gets it's strength from the multi-layers it has, which, is also, cross grained, just adds more strength.

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

MDF is all about location, location, location. And preparation, prep...I'm tired of spelling that word.

Of course, I've never tried to do that on anything that requires any strength. I know better.


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

I like to use Biscuit joints !!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Drill a straight shank hole in the edge, and use a sheet metal screw.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Right on,,if you want to split a log you drive in a wedge, a wood screw is just like a wedge,a sheet metal screw is not, it's best to pre drill the hole to the right size but now days they make and sale screws with the drill point on the screws just for that type of job. we are talking about plywood right.. 


========



AxlMyk said:


> Drill a straight shank hole in the edge, and use a sheet metal screw.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

gav said:


> In the past I have had success screwing into the edge of plywood as long as i predrilled first and it was also glued.
> I have seen some people say it works if you take care and others say that it never works.
> I have a project now where I'm needing to attach a piano hinge to the edge of plywood. I'm thinking that seeing as there wil be about 10 screws across 70cms, then it will probably be ok because there won't be much force on the hinge.
> 
> Any thoughts ?


Hi Gav

How thick is your plywood and how big are the holes in the piano hinge ?

The reason I ask is because you might like to try 5mm machine screws with barrel nuts for some of the screw positions, if they would fit. That way you've got a very secure hinge. Schlachermeyer should have them.

Cheers

Peter


----------

